# This morning was one of the scariest of my life..



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

This morning around 9:00am I heard a huge thud come from my room. I turned around in the computer chair and what I saw literally made my heart sink.
My youngest dog, Nioh, came out walking like she had glue on all four paws, stumbling and shaking vigorously.
I was in shock for what seemed like minutes but within seconds she was close to me and looking to me for comfort. I got down on my knees and pulled her to an open area of my dinning room and proceeded to hold steady and tell her she was alright.
Christ was I scared - then it clicked. Oh my god my dog is having a seizure! 
Her body had tensed up by this point, and her back arched like a cat's would. She started to drool uncontrollably and pressed herself against me as much as she could. My Mom came out because I was frantic, but I didn't want to cry because Nioh's a sensitive girl and I wanted her to feel alright; though I was dying inside.
I called for my girlfriend who was awakened by the thud. They sat close to me while I comforted my poor puppy, and my girlfriend searched Google for what symptoms dogs have while having a seizure. She had half of them going on that very moment.
Nioh was still very much there. Was not snarling or gnashing her teeth. She was looking into my eyes letting me know she was scared, and I tried my best to not mirror her fear.
What seemed like forever was only 2 - 3 minutes. She started to come out of it, her body loosening and then the drooling stopped. She started to look less scared. She started to lick my face when she was less tense like she had once before her body tensed up.
After the worst was over I called my vet right away. I let them know what had just happened. 
I took the money I had saved for fixing my laptop and I brought her to the vet for an appointment made for 10:30; I can replace my laptop but I'll never have another Nioh.
When I brought her in I weighed her. She weighs 41.8 lbs, btw. We got into a room and waited. Our doctor came in and checked her over. He told me she seemed relatively healthy except a little redness around the tail, which could be from not being bathed as regularly as I would like, or the fleas we had a few months prior. She hadn't had fleas since the end of January. Nioh also has some minor ear issues, but they couldn't be the cause of a seizure; got some ear cleaning solution for that since it's mild.
I paid $71 for everything. I still need another $150 for her blood tests, since I didn't have enough for that, but I will be saving up as much as I can, and as soon as I have it she goes in for blood work.
My dogs mean a lot to me. I have pets, and then I have my girls. My dogs mean the world to me. My cat is my little booger and my birds and rats are the best little guys I could ever ask for.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

I sorry this happened to you and your dog! I'm glad that you were there when it happened to her so that you could comfort her! I can't imagine how scary that must've been.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

PipRat said:


> I sorry this happened to you and your dog! I'm glad that you were there when it happened to her so that you could comfort her! I can't imagine how scary that must've been.


I was happy I was there, too. For the first time I was actually glad I couldn't wake up my girlfriend. If she had woken up and I brought her to school I wouldn't have been here.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank goodness you were there I am glad you are getting your dog checked up I dont know what I would do if my dog had a seisure. I hope your dog feels better give Nioh extra kisses for me!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

It must have been terrible to watch your companion in that state. It's a good thing she was okay, I hope she'll recover soon.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Arashi said:


> It must have been terrible to watch your companion in that state. It's a good thing she was okay, I hope she'll recover soon.


It was pretty scary. I'm still trying to get money together for her blood work. I've been calling around to find cheaper places. I need to see if the college does it for cheaper since they have vet students there.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Good luck, all the best for Nioh.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

ah its sooo scary! just like when i found Roxy dead in my bathtub!! horrible terrible feeling so hopeless! im still so grateful i knew cpr and could apply it to a rat. she had a stroke too poor thing, shes such a fighter! i heard that there is animal first aid/cpr classes and if i can find one im totally doing it! id save any animal in need any ways but it would be nice to have some training too  i hope your pup gets better soon!


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awh I'm so sorry,but I'm glad you did what you did and you did the right thing by taking her too the vet! If my cat did that I'd call of work and take her in ASAP! I'm so sorry but m glad she was okay poor little oneRoxy died?!


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I believe you can fix many things without medical attention but when it comes to things like poisoning or seizures you need a professional.
I have many tactics for things like fleas, ear infections, etc. But I never had a dog have a seizure on me before. Nioh's my second dog.

Did Roxy pass? Or did you revive her?


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

PitterPatter said:


> I believe you can fix many things without medical attention but when it comes to things like poisoning or seizures you need a professional.
> I have many tactics for things like fleas, ear infections, etc. But I never had a dog have a seizure on me before. Nioh's my second dog.
> 
> Did Roxy pass? Or did you revive her?


I was thinking about Nioh today when I was walking with my Toad in the woods; how is she doing? 

And, I believe that Roxy's mom was able to save her when she fell in the tub!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Roxy ended up surviving, and just gave birth to an accidental litter recently.

As for the seizures, my aunt's hound is prone to them. Her vet said that for the severity of seizures he has, there is nothing that can be done except to move objects away from him and stay close to comfort him.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Some dogs have one seizure and never have another. My terrier was one such canine. Hers was not as bad but it was definitely scary.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

British said:


> I was thinking about Nioh today when I was walking with my Toad in the woods; how is she doing?


Aww. That's sweet of you. She's been normal. I actually brought her for a quick walk today to get an onion for egg salad sandwiches I was making for lunch. She's been listening to me a lot more than normal - it's awesome. She waited outside nicely for me. And she got a lot of comments like she normally does. She's sleeping in her crate right now. I should take a picture and attach it. Lol.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

I was told some dogs have one seizure and never have one again. We think she might be one of those cases.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

pitterpatter said:


> aww. That's sweet of you. She's been normal. I actually brought her for a quick walk today to get an onion for egg salad sandwiches i was making for lunch. She's been listening to me a lot more than normal - it's awesome. She waited outside nicely for me. And she got a lot of comments like she normally does. She's sleeping in her crate right now. I should take a picture and attach it. Lol.
> 
> update: She moved. Nevermind.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

lol glad to hear she's well!


----------

